# Suche alte Horde Mitspieler von Khaz'Goroth (Classic, BC, ...)



## eNragedRaskal (17. August 2016)

Servus zusammen,

 

da ich nach Jahren der Abstinez mal wieder mit WoW anfangen will, bin ich auf der Suche nach alten Mitspielern auf Hordeseite vom Server Khaz'Goroth.

 

Gezockt hab ich ab Classic bis ca MoP zuerst als

 

Mage *RASKAL*

 

und dann eigentlich nur noch den

 

Druiden *LAKSAR.*

 

Gildenmäßig war ich wie folgt unterwegs

 

*Brut des Verderbens*

*Furious*

*eNraged*

 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich der ein oder andere finden würde und auch noch unterwegs ist oder auch überlegt wieder anzufangen

 

MfG

Borstel


----------



## beezle (2. Juni 2019)

Gude!

 

Sorry schonmal für das Ausgraben des wirklichen alten Threads, aber mit der anstehenden Veröffentlichung von Classic, habe ich auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt wieder anzufangen. Ja und da liegt es nah, back to the roots, vielleicht ein paar alte Weggefährten zu finden... vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leute.

 

Ich war seit Release auf Khaz'Goroth, damals noch mit Whoracle (Hexer) bei Boten des Chaos und Risen from Ashes, und später dann mit Brezlor (Krieger) bei Chosen Legacy und Brut des Verderbens. Habe noch bis MoP gespielt, teilweise auf anderen Realms und dann komplett aufgehört. 

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## eNragedRaskal (3. Juni 2019)

Ich bin auch noch da, allerdings mit meinem Druiden inzwischen auf Blackrock


----------

